# Negative test day 10/11/12 post 5dayET adviced to continue medication?



## Stargazing88 (Sep 17, 2015)

Hi just after some advice please ... 

We have just done our first ICSI round had ET 5th Feb of a 5 day embie. Test day was suppose to be the 19th but we couldn't wait and tested on day 10/11/12 they are all negative and I started to have fresh red bleeding on wiping from day 11. Clinic adviced I continue progesterone and estrogen until official test day (19th). Is that correct? Or should I just stop? 
Thanks


----------



## simone546 (Dec 25, 2011)

Never, ever stop meds before OTD. Speaking from sad experience here. xxx


----------

